# CSS QUARTET12(TRIO12)B Vs.Trio12APR15



## sibbeli (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!

I am thinking about building me a subwoofer and have been checking different kits out for some time now and have been quite interrested in building one of these kits.

The sub will be used to both music and HT but mostly music, maybe about 80/20 music/HT so I want it to both dig deep and punch you hard in the cheast. 

The music I listen to is mostly Reggae/Dancehall but quite much electronic music such as Fullon Trance and EBM gets played too, even some rock gets played but not so often. I listen to music as LOUD as i can whenever i get a chance to do it so it has to perform good but i suppose it will. 

I don´t have any "WAF" to think about so size doesn´t really matter to me as long as it stays under 200L but that shouldn´t be a problem as both kit specifies 92L. 

I am thinking about building the sub in 21/22mm MDF instead of 19mm and to use two sheets as baffle to beef it up a little bit, that will result in 42-44mm thick baffle . Should be more than sufficient, right? 
Of course I will flush mount the drivers as it looks much better.

When I look at the SPL output sheets of the kits it seems to me that the kits perform the same DB pressure at the same Hz but what is the difference between them? Which is best for music and which suits HT best?

How much does each kit weigh? This is somewhat important to me as i live in Sweden and it isn´t exactly cheap to ship things to my country..

The speaker I will be using them to is Zaph´s Waveguide TMM, theese will be built soon, just have to save some more before i go shopping.


So, can you people please help me choose the right kit and if theese kits don´t suit my needs, please point me in another direction.




I also want to say Hi to everyone here as this is my first post on this forum, best regards and warm thougths from Sweden, ta hand om er och öronen  i really like this forum, it is full of great info that is hard to collect on other forums. 

I´m sorry if my english isn´t correct at all times, it is a lot of new terms to teach before i get it flowing..


//Mathias


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

sibbeli said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am thinking about building me a subwoofer and have been checking different kits out for some time now and have been quite interrested in building one of these kits.
> 
> ...


44 mm seems like overkill. 

Either sub is a good choice and will be capable of loud sound. BTW your English is better than my Swedish so no need to apologize.


----------



## sibbeli (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah, it might be quite overkill, maybe a sheet of 22 and another sheet of maybe 12-14mm sounds better. 

Hmm, I will keep searching the internet to see if i can find the answer to my question somewhere, at this moment I am leaning towards the QUARTET12 kit as it is more appealing to the eye.

Thank you hehe, It is always nice to hear that I am making myself understood in a different language.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

sibbeli said:


> yeah, it might be quite overkill, maybe a sheet of 22 and another sheet of maybe 12-14mm sounds better.
> 
> Hmm, I will keep searching the internet to see if i can find the answer to my question somewhere, at this moment I am leaning towards the QUARTET12 kit as it is more appealing to the eye.
> 
> Thank you hehe, It is always nice to hear that I am making myself understood in a different language.


As far as audibility there is no difference in pure spl. I also don't see a lot of difference in distortion. I'd prefer the 12" one myself. I prefer PR's that match the size of the driver.


----------



## sibbeli (Feb 4, 2010)

I also noticed that there seems to be no difference in SPL, that is partly why I started this thread.

Where did you get that info on distortion? I haven´t found any distoriton charts around, can you please post a link?

Yeah, to me it also seems more appealing if the drivers are in the same size and it looks better with three fat drivers instead of one fat one.

Is there anyone who has a link to a satin white subwoofer? Satin white is very appealing but so is satin black to, but that is really common these days.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Not sure that the shipping weight is an issue since the amplifier does not support European voltage and so you wouldn't be buying the kits as they are. Shortly we will have a new distributor in Sweden who will have TRIO12s as well as APR12s and APR15s. I don't know whether he has any amplifiers lined up. We have not been able to compare the 2 kits but they should perform similarly.

Bob


----------



## sibbeli (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm, that was something new to me. Well then i have to find a amplifier that is useable in Sweden, shouldn´t be any problems besides that everything cost about twice as much in Sweden... 

Well, I do have a Crown XLS 202 amp stored somewhere at home, that might work as a start? It´s 2x300W at 4 ohms, only bridgeable to 8 ohms. Later on I can always buy a T-amp or a behringer EP2500. The T-amp is cheaper and Illka used in his tests, that sounds promising to me, right?

Can you tell me the company name of your Swedish dealer or is that confidential at this time?

Thank you for answering the thread and clearing some thoughts out and while you are here, what are your own thoughts about the kits, which kit do you think suits my application best? As mentioned before it is going to be used mostly for music.


best regards, Mathias


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

sibbeli said:


> Hmm, that was something new to me. Well then i have to find a amplifier that is useable in Sweden, shouldn´t be any problems besides that everything cost about twice as much in Sweden...
> 
> Well, I do have a Crown XLS 202 amp stored somewhere at home, that might work as a start? It´s 2x300W at 4 ohms, only bridgeable to 8 ohms. Later on I can always buy a T-amp or a behringer EP2500. The T-amp is cheaper and Illka used in his tests, that sounds promising to me, right?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

His name is Jonas Bengtsson and while the website isn't up yet I think this is the domain name http://byggdinbas.se/.

My personal preference is for the 2 APR version as this is balanced and less like to rock. Some single PR subs have been know to "creep" but by mounting the TRIO12 down firing and keeping a low profile I don't think this would be an issue.

Bob


----------



## maschoemaker (Feb 6, 2010)

sibbeli said:


> Hmm, that was something new to me. Well then i have to find a amplifier that is useable in Sweden, shouldn´t be any problems besides that everything cost about twice as much in Sweden...
> 
> Well, I do have a Crown XLS 202 amp stored somewhere at home, that might work as a start? It´s 2x300W at 4 ohms, only bridgeable to 8 ohms. Later on I can always buy a T-amp or a behringer EP2500. The T-amp is cheaper and Illka used in his tests, that sounds promising to me, right?
> 
> ...


In Europe, take a look at Hypex amplifiers.
These are the best subwoofer dedicated subwoofer amplifiers money can buy in Europe.
For instance in combination with Trio12, get the Hypex DS 2.0. I've got it too and it's brilliant, it has everything you need (phase, crossover, bass boost, hi level input and low-level input, etc.) and believe me: for average use 175Watts is enough. However, when you really want more the DS 4.0 will certainly satisfy you

http://www.hypex.nl/
(Click Products -> Underneath other: plate amps)


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

maschoemaker said:


> In Europe, take a look at Hypex amplifiers.
> These are the best subwoofer dedicated subwoofer amplifiers money can buy in Europe.
> For instance in combination with Trio12, get the Hypex DS 2.0. I've got it too and it's brilliant, it has everything you need (phase, crossover, bass boost, hi level input and low-level input, etc.) and believe me: for average use 175Watts is enough. However, when you really want more the DS 4.0 will certainly satisfy you
> 
> ...


A crown amp is a better choice than a plate amp IMO. :T


----------



## sibbeli (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah, i have already checked those out but it is still a bit expensive, or it isn´t really but you can get lots of more W for just a little bit more money. If I´m going to buy an amplifier and not build one from 41hz com then it probably will be one of these :

T.AMP TA2400 MK-X 269euros

2x910w at 4 ohm
2400w at 4 ohm bridged

or:

THE T.AMP TA2400 MK-X 299 euros

2x1200w at 4 ohm
can´t find what its capable of in bridged mode but Ilkka used one of these in some of his tests so it should be capable of something.


Both amps are obviosly overkill but sometime in the future i will upgrade and then it might be quite suitable. 2xSDX15 will likely be amused by the power..:gulp:

as i mentioned before i already have a amplifier somewhere at home, it´s a Crown XLS 202 2x300w at 4 ohms and should work Ok whit these kits i think, has a filter at 15/30 hz.

Bob, where do i go if i want to purchase one of your products in europe? Can you post some links? Madaboutsound i already know of, is there any more?

regards, Mathias


----------

